# Looking for DIY mesh aquarium top



## gelc (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking for a handyperson to construct a simple mesh aquarium top.
Please message for details.
Thank you.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

What are the dimensions ? I find repitle ones to be cheaper. I had a similar idea and I think in home depot you can cut the frame for home mesh windows and you get L-shaped joint and rubber tubing with a fibre glass mesh.


----------

